# Clexane questions



## super9 (Aug 5, 2008)

Hi I have a few clexane questions 

Do you know if it better to take clexane 20mg in the morning or evening or does it make no difference? Also as I'm on steroids as well do you know if the clexane affects the potassium in the body as I have low potassium and wonder if I should tell my GP to have a regular blood test for this.

Is Adcal (sorry if sp is incorrect ) calcium supplement recommended whilst on the clexane and prednisolone or can you recommend a good and easily absorbed calcium supplement whilst on the clexane and pred.

Is it better to stop fish oils and garlic supplements  once on the clexane?

Thanks very much for your help


----------



## mazv (Jul 31, 2006)

Hi Super,

Deosn't matter whether you take it morning or night, whichever is easiest for you. Clexane is a form of heparin and can be associated with raised potassium levels, so if anything it is likely to counteract the lowering of patassium that can occur with steroids. If you routinely get your potassium levels checked then continue with this, but I don't think you would need any extra tests.

Long term use of steroids and also heparin can increase risk of osteoporosis (not as closely linked with enoxaparin though). Calcium supplements not routinely recommended unless there are other risk factors present and also depends on potential duration of therapy. Most calcium supplements are like eating a huge chalk horse pill so can't think of anything 'easy' to take.

I would stop the supplements if you are on clexane, potential for drug interactions.

You can always talk to clinic/prescriber about any concerns that you have 
Hope this helps

Maz x


----------



## super9 (Aug 5, 2008)

Thanks Maz


----------

